# Arizona



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## The Bee Man (Apr 8, 2008)

*Pollination Service Available - Cochise County, AZ*

Hello,
I'm The Bee Man and always have a few colonies that I can rent out for pollination in the Cochise County area of Arizona. I also do some work in Tucson. If you have property and want a few colonies of bees to help the garden out, give me a call and we will work something out. 
I also do bee and wasp removals and sell local honey, pollen and wax.
Thanks,
The Bee Man
Monty McDaniel
(520) 559-3434
Hereford, Az


----------

